
The Rise of Science Fiction from Pulp Mags to Cyberpunk - jseliger
https://electricliterature.com/the-rise-of-science-fiction-from-pulp-mags-to-cyberpunk-e00f6efdcab0#.o3ulbrklh
======
Animats
This is a very long ad for a book, "The Big Book of Science Fiction".

